# mail orange en pop sur iPad



## Fred 80 (6 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,
(Je repose am question sur le bon forum) 
Suite à une restauration foirée de mon iPad, j'ai du réinstaller mon compte mail orange : j'étais en pop, cela me permettait de les avoir dessus puis de les purger à la maison via Outlook sur le PC. Je n'ai réussi maintenant qu'à passer en imap et je voudrais le faire en pop.: comment faire ? Merci


----------



## Lauange (7 Janvier 2013)

HEllo, tu le supprime de ton iPad pour le recréer en pop.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Si tu as un ordinateur et un iPad, tu as intérêt à rester en IMAP car la mise à jour de ton compte mail sur l'ordinateur et l'iPad se fait toute seule.

Par exemple, tu envoies un mail avec ton iPad. Tu le retrouves dans ta boîte mail sur l'ordinateur sans rien faire.

C'est le gros avantage de l'IMAP quand on gère sa boîte mail avec plusieurs appareils.


PS : ce n'était pas la peine d'ouvrir un nouveau fil car tu t'étais trompé de section la première fois. Il suffisait d'attendre qu'un modérateur déplace le premier fil créé au bon endroit.


----------



## Fred 80 (7 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour, 
En le supprimant pour le recréer lors de l'enregistrement des éléments il passe d'office en imap sans que je choisisse.
Le soucis de l'imap : lorsque j'ouvre la boîte mail sur le PC, le mail quitte la boîte de réception et disparaît de l'iPad.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Janvier 2013)

C'est peut-être un problème de paramétrage de ton compte car normalement, tant que tu ne supprimes pas les messages de ta boîte mail sur l'ordinateur ou l'iPad, tu dois l'avoir sur les 2.


----------



## Fred 80 (7 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour, 
Le soucis est qu'apparemment l'iPad choisit la facilites et lorsque le serveur propose lesb2 il se met en imap. J'ai eu la solution par le forum orange : il faut tromper le serveur à la création de la boîte sur l'ipad en donnant un faux code et cela permet d'accéder á la partie permettant de sélectionner pop ou imap.
Merci


----------

